# Rangefinder Recommendations?



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

What's the most popular rangefinder in today's golf market?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not sure one is particularly better than the other, but it comes down to whichever one you can operate comfortably and get accurate readings from, which brings up my issue with them.

If you go to a course that doesn't have prisms on top of the flagsticks, I've found it's nearly impossible to focus any rangefinder I've tried on the stick itself. I tried focusing on the ground in front of the green so I would know how far it would be to clear the front, but I never got accurate readings. Modern technology might have improved things since it's been about 2 years since I tried one.

I have a low cost GPS instead, a Sonocaddie. Mine was $150 new, an entry level model that I've recently seen on sale for about half that price. The good thing about Sonocaddie is, you pay a one time $60 fee and not an annual fee to access their course database. I've never found a course I couldn't download either.

YMMV


----------

